
Sex Sells (Unless You're a Woman at CES) - jseliger
https://www.pcmag.com/news/365877/sex-sells-unless-youre-a-woman-at-ces
======
nzjrs
No culture war on HN please

------
jplayer01
The depressing state of tech right here.

------
crb002
Somebody is jealous of IOT phallus.

